

Earth and others lose status as Goldilocks worlds  - drucken
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23118-earth-and-others-lose-status-as-goldilocks-worlds.html

======
gus_massa
Linkbait!

1) It looks like a astronomers group proposed a new definition, not that the
IAU made an official statement.

2) From the research article: " According to the new model, the [...] limits
for our Solar System are at 0.99 AU and 1.70 AU, respectively, suggesting that
the present Earth lies near the inner edge." So the Earth is _inside_ the
Goldilocks zone even with this definition. Someone must be a real moron (or
have very good scientific bases and explanations of the exception) to propose
a definition of habitable zone that excludes the only one known example of an
habited planet.

